# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards [BEST VIDEO GAME SOUNDTRACK OF 2015]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2016)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​
Next up, is the Best Video Game Soundtrack of 2015. Just which game had the most appealing and fitting soundtrack of 2015. 

Since there are no nominees, this will be a write-in vote. Just write your *top three* Video Game Soundtracks of the year. Here is how the votes will be counted:

First vote = 10 points
Second vote = 5 points
Third vote = 1 point

You can use my vote as an example below:


*Spoiler*: _Khris' vote_ 




1. Axiom Verge
2. Disgaea 5
3. Splatoon




Voting period will end on *January 7th, 2016*. 



In case of a tie, I'll ask three/four anonymous judges to give me their final votes in order to break the tie and declare the winner. 


Well then. Vote away peoples :metroid

And Have yourselves a very Happy New Year


----------



## Naruto (Jan 1, 2016)

Witcher 3
Metal Gear Solid 5
Xenoblade Chronicles X

It's almost unfair to have MGS5 on this list since none of the music is original, but all of it is comprised of great hits from the 80s...

But to be honest if I could vote for Witcher 3 three times over, I would. The score is incredible:













































I could spam this thread with the entire soundtrack, everything in it is awesome.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 1, 2016)

I haven't heard a large # of OSTs that I've liked this year, but...

1. Tales of Zestiria.  They brought Go Shiina back for some of the songs.  YES.  Too bad the game was lame.

2. Witcher 3. Duh.

3. The Legend of Zelda: Tri Force Heroes.  Overlooked.  This game as a great OST.



Other OSTs that pop into my head:
Yoshi's Woolly World. I liked this OST quite a bit.
Undertale.  Nice retro tracks.
Dragon Quest Heroes.
Dragon Quest VI on the 3DS. (not really from this year)
Journey. (not really from this year)
Majora's Mask 3D. (not really from this year)


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2016)

1.) Undertale
2.) Splatoon
3.) Yoshi's Wooly World


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2016)

1. Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
2. Xenoblade Chronicles X
3. Yoshi's Woolly World


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2016)

1. Xenoblade Chronicles X
2. Legend of Legacy ( LISTEN TO THIS OST MAN)
3. Code Name Steam < so fucking good man
4. Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate (to show off Naruto's new ougi)
5. Steins;Gate 

Honorable mentions
Shovel Knight 
Splatoon
Blazblue Chrono Phantasma
Brandish The Dark Revenant
Xenoblade Chronicles 3D
Undertale


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2016)

Ori and the Blind Florest
Xenoblade Chronicles X
The Witcher 3


----------



## scerpers (Jan 2, 2016)

hotline miami 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2016)

Shirker said:


> 1.) Undertale
> 2.) *Splatoon*
> 3.) Yoshi's Wooly World



Right? OST for that game is underrated.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 2, 2016)

Rocket League
The Witcher 3
MGS 5


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2016)

khris said:


> Right? OST for that game is underrated.



The 1st player mode has some really unique and catchy tracks that unfortunately get a bit overshadowed not only because the multiplayer is a main mode, but also because it's relatively weird as shit. As for the multiplayer tracks, they pretty much do a perfect job in capturing that 90s Nickelodeon x urban culture style it's trying to mimick. Surprising stuff to hear from a Nintendo developer.

Damn well thought out soundtrack.

 The only reason it's not my number one is because Toby Fox's inexplicably nostalgic arrangements and intelligent use of leitmotifs gives it the slightest edge, IMO.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 2, 2016)

Ori and the blind forest
Witcher 3
Undertale.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2016)

Melodie said:


> *Ori and the blind forest*
> Witcher 3
> Undertale.



Melodie is best girl.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]7RzA_Oomra8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]viM0-3PXef0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hulVCEEBLxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Jan 6, 2016)

Bloodborne

Absolutely incredible from beginning to end.
[YOUTUBE]uZWpYGuqsHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SamyulDavis (Jan 6, 2016)

Guys. Guys. Splatoon tho.

I'm a kid now, i'm a squid now. (psst Undertale wins by a mile)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2016)

Voting for this category has ended. No more edits/posts will be accepted. In fact, if a mod can lock this it would be very helpful.


----------



## delasst (Mar 12, 2016)

This is a very beautiful thing


----------

